# Career Advice Needed



## Elderane (May 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I graduated uni in 2 weeks with masters degree with honors in arts & humanities. Im active job seeker. Wanted to be a teacher, but in my country, there are very low opportunities to teach because of demography (year after year less and less children, so there are no more teacher needed or only few). I found nice job - HR in international company, which requires languages I can speak & write (fluent) and I think I would be good HR professional. There in my homeland would be hard for me to find such a job in HR without experiencies. This job Im writing about is located in country that my country is neighbour to, but I cannot understand their language and its not even similar to my native language. 
The problem is - I am fresh graduate. I am afraid I am not suitable for this. But where I can get experiencies? Ok, if I put that away and the company I want to send application to, would consider me as the right one for the position, there is one bigger problem for me. I dont know if I am brave enough to leave my homeland and go away to country I dont even understand their language. Its not far away from my home, about half day by car, but I dont know if I could live there. 
Thats why I am writing here - wanting advices from you. Have you experiencies working abroad (even in country you cannot understand their language?)? If you have, how you managed it first weeks/months? Do you regret it? How far were you from homeland?
Please, write me everything you can. I need to decide soon.

Thanks


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't lived in another country in which I can't speak the native language, but some of my past coworkers have as they are programmers who worked in a different Europe country.

There is always a risk when trying to live in another country, but if it is not that far away then why not give it a try? Although you should try to research a bit about the other country, how are the job availability there, how immigrants there usually do, and perhaps considering to try taking some classes to learn the language.

Also, try to see how the cost there is, how much you'd need to more or less spend to rent a house, buy food and other basic needs. How would you travel to work, available transportation, safety in the streets, people's openness towards immigrants, and so on.

Also, if the ones interested in hiring you are smart, then they wouldn't hire someone foreign who would not stand a chance for the position. So if they are smart and they are interested in hiring you then it's coz they believe that you can do well in this position. Maybe you can try to talk to them to ask questions that you are worried. You can always say no later, after the interview, if you feel that this is not for you, right?


----------



## BlakeGriffin (Feb 11, 2020)

I wanted to write about so


----------

